
To Stay Relevant in a Career, Workers Train Nonstop (2012) - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/22/business/to-stay-relevant-in-a-career-workers-train-nonstop.html
======
a3n
> To prepare, Mr. Hallock, 29, spends an hour or two a day at his business,
> TopFloorStudio in Asheville, N.C., tracking venture capitalists and start-up
> news,

s/.*/He reads Hacker News/

